# Blood Sun, Chapter One: The Shadow Over Junga OOC



## dave_o (Mar 14, 2007)

Okay, let's try this again.   

I love orcs. I love goblins. I love snarly things with green skin that live in tribes. So, I thought, why not an all orc and goblin world? How about at least an orc and goblin centric one? Smells like a homebrew to me.

But I like to have campaigns to flesh out my homebrew worlds. What ever shall I do? Oh yeah, play by post! 

Tada. *Blood Sun*. A Greenskin homebrew heavily influenced by _Warhammer_ orcs, orks, gretchins, etc etc.Best of all I've got a rad wiki HERE with all kinds of information for the setting thus far, which will be added to and fleshed out by you, the players!

I'm looking for *four* well-developed characters, and as always expect a lot of roleplaying (with a little bit more of a serious tone than _Warhammer_ orcs) that's deep and rich like delicious, delicious chocolate. Or manflesh. Or something. Feel free to ask any questions here, but make sure to check the wiki first.

*Character Creation Guidelines*
22 point buy, 3rd level, 1/10 standard wealth (270gp for 3rd level, which must be spent completely on non-magical equipment, masterwork is a-okay and any gold left over is gone, gone, gone), anything in D&D 3.5 core is completely okay, and feats, spells, etc. from other supplements may be allowed with DM approval. Available races are (obviously) orc or goblin. All alignments are allowed.

*THIS IS NOW THE OOC THREAD FOR MY PbP!*


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 14, 2007)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Feel free to ask any questions here, but make sure to check the wiki first.




Gonna have to ask a question before I check your wiki.

What's the password to your wiki?


----------



## stonegod (Mar 14, 2007)

Sounds interesting, and I'm in buisiness for a new game, but I gots the same question and froggy: What's the pass?

Core is free, but anything in the completes/elsewhere must be asked for, correct?


----------



## dave_o (Mar 14, 2007)

Wiki should be public now, post and lemmie know if it worked!

*stonegod*: Anything in D&D3.5 core use with abandon, yeah, but stuff from other sources is probably okay as long as you bring it up with me first. So if you use outside stuff in your character just include the decription of the feat/spell/whatever or tell me where to find it.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 14, 2007)

Works!


----------



## dave_o (Mar 14, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Works!




Rad.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 14, 2007)

How often are you looking to post? 
I am looking for a slower game.


----------



## dave_o (Mar 14, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> How often are you looking to post?
> I am looking for a slower game.




Probably a few times a day, at least once a day. Though if the players are chomping at the bit I can probably squeeze in more updates than that.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 14, 2007)

OK! That might be a little much for me at this point.
I would hate to leave you guys hanging. 

=)

Have fun!


----------



## stonegod (Mar 14, 2007)

I assume the 'plant'-like nature does not actually make them Plants: I.e., they are not immune to mind affecting effects, sneak attacks, etc., correct?


----------



## dave_o (Mar 15, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I assume the 'plant'-like nature does not actually make them Plants: I.e., they are not immune to mind affecting effects, sneak attacks, etc., correct?




Exactly.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 15, 2007)

Hmm, this is mighty interesting. I've got a goblin shaman in mind, is druid an acceptable class for a goblin shaman?


----------



## dave_o (Mar 15, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Hmm, this is mighty interesting. I've got a goblin shaman in mind, is druid an acceptable class for a goblin shaman?




It is _so_ acceptable. Also yay for shameless bumps.


----------



## dave_o (Mar 16, 2007)

Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm always interested in a new game...I've a goblin rogue/fighter type in mind (sneaky, but still able to fight a bit). I'm not sure exactly on class yet. However, since I already play in a bunch of PBPs here, I wanted to give time for some newcomers to post their interest first.

Also, when you say 22 point buy, I assume you mean starting with the standard base of 8? Can you confirm?


----------



## dave_o (Mar 16, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm always interested in a new game...I've a goblin rogue/fighter type in mind (sneaky, but still able to fight a bit). I'm not sure exactly on class yet. However, since I already play in a bunch of PBPs here, I wanted to give time for some newcomers to post their interest first.
> 
> Also, when you say 22 point buy, I assume you mean starting with the standard base of 8? Can you confirm?




Right, 22 point buy just as it is in the DMG.

And I totally understand about letting new players have a crack, but honestly it seems like the PbP scene on ENWorld is a small group of people in a bunch of different games.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2007)

dave_o said:
			
		

> And I totally understand about letting new players have a crack, but honestly it seems like the PbP scene on ENWorld is a small group of people in a bunch of different games.





It is true for the most part. They generally make the best players too, since you know they are reliable if they are playing in a bunch of games. 


I'll work on a PC this weekend, and see what I can come up with.


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 19, 2007)

Orc Barbarian...

[sblock]

Male Orc Barbarian 3
True Neutral



Strength 18 (+4) 
Dexterity 13 (+1) 
Constitution 13 (+1) 
Intelligence 8 (-1) 
Wisdom 8 (-1) 
Charisma 8 (-1) 
 Size: Medium 
Height: 7' 4" 
Weight: 370 lb 
Skin: Green 
Eyes: Red 
Hair: None 




Total Hit Points: 27

Speed: 40 feet [barbarian] 

Armor Class: 11 = 10 +1 [dexterity] 

Touch AC: 11
Flat-footed: 11 [uncanny dodge] 
Initiative modifier: +1 = +1 [dexterity]  
Fortitude save: +4 = 3 [base] +1 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +2 = 1 [base] +1 [dexterity]  
Will save: +0 = 1 [base] -1 [wisdom]  
Attack (handheld): +7 = 3 [base] +4 [strength]  
Attack (unarmed): +7 = 3 [base] +4 [strength]  
Attack (missile): +4 = 3 [base] +1 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: +7 = 3 [base] +4 [strength]  


Light load: 100 lb. or less
Medium load:101-200 lb.
Heavy load:201-300 lb.
Lift over head:300 lb.
Lift off ground:600 lb.
Push or drag:1500 lb.





Languages: Common Orc  



Feats:

Power Attack  
Weapon Focus x1 Weapon(s): (Need to choose)

Traits: 


Skill Name Key
Ability Skill
Modifier Ability
Modifier Ranks Misc.
Modifier 
Appraise Int -1 =  -1   
Balance Dex* 1 =  +1   
Bluff Cha -1 =  -1   
Climb Str* 6 =  +4 +2  
Concentration Con 1 =  +1   
Craft_1 Int -1 =  -1   
Craft_2 Int -1 =  -1   
Craft_3 Int -1 =  -1   
Diplomacy Cha -1 =  -1   
Disguise Cha -1 =  -1   
Escape Artist Dex* 1 =  +1   
Forgery Int -1 =  -1   
Gather Information Cha -1 =  -1   
Heal Wis -1 =  -1   
Hide Dex* 1 =  +1   
Intimidate Cha 5 =  -1 +6  
Jump Str* 12 =  +4 +4 +4 [speed 40]  
Listen Wis 1 =  -1 +2  
Move Silently Dex* 1 =  +1   
Perform_1 Cha -1 =  -1   
Perform_2 Cha -1 =  -1   
Perform_3 Cha -1 =  -1   
Perform_4 Cha -1 =  -1   
Perform_5 Cha -1 =  -1   
Ride Dex 1 =  +1   
Search Int -1 =  -1   
Sense Motive Wis -1 =  -1   
Spot Wis -1 =  -1   
Survival Wis 1 =  -1 +2  
Swim Str** 6 =  +4 +2  
Use Rope Dex 1 =  +1   


* = check penalty for wearing armor


Orc:


+4 strength, -2 intelligence, -2 charisma, -2 wisdom (already included)

Darkvision (see 60 feet in pitch-dark)

Dazzled in bright light

Barbarian:

Illiteracy (2 skill points to learn to read)

Rage

Fast Movement (already included)

Uncanny Dodge (level 2)

Trap Sense (level 3)

Improved Uncanny Dodge (level 5)

Damage Reduction 1/- (level 7)

Damage Reduction 2/- (level 10)

Greater Rage (level 11)

Damage Reduction 3/- (level 13)

Indominitable Will (level 14)

Damage Reduction 4/- (level 16)

Tireless Rage (level 17)

Damage Reduction 5/- (level 19)

Mighty Rage (level 20)

This barbarian cannot yet read/write.

No armour, weapons or equip yet. Is everything ok?

[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 19, 2007)

dave_o, are you alright with the spellcasting prodigy feat? (+2 to spellcasting stat for the purposes of DC and bonus spells)


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 19, 2007)

dave_o said:
			
		

> And I totally understand about letting new players have a crack, but honestly it seems like the PbP scene on ENWorld is a small group of people in a bunch of different games.




I think a big part of it (at least for me) is that I haven't done PbP is a really long time, and, personally, I'm looking for a vanilla good old D&D type setting and core classes/races to play with.  The veterans (who play in person a lot and PbP all the time) are bored of the old vanilla stuff and are constantly trying weird new stuff.

JMO


----------



## dave_o (Mar 20, 2007)

*-SIN-* that looks fine, now for some back story and description. 

*Festy_Dog*, I'm fine with that feat.

*krunchyfrogg* Well, if I get some more free time I'll probably run something very traditional, but maybe something almost comedic in it's traditionalness. A world in which the general populace _knows_ the difference between NPC and PC classes, etc etc. We'll see.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 20, 2007)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *krunchyfrogg* Well, if I get some more free time I'll probably run something very traditional, but maybe something almost comedic in it's traditionalness. A world in which the general populace _knows_ the difference between NPC and PC classes, etc etc. We'll see.





Sounds OotS-like!  I like it!


----------



## dave_o (Mar 21, 2007)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Sounds OotS-like!  I like it!




I might end up running that anyone since there doesn't seem to be any interest in _this_ game.  :\


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe you should have thought of more races. Orcs & goblins is pretty limited, not that I mind. I think a game like this could be pretty fun!


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey, I just found this thread and wondered if i could still put in a character. Was thinking maybe a goblin ranger with the archery feats or an orc paladin getting a cool mount later


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm just put off by the expected frequency of posts. Several times a day can be a stretch sometimes. And the actual nature of the game (as opposed to the world) seems vague, although I will admit I haven't checked the wiki because it's blocked at work.

Out of curiosity, though, are orc and goblinoid types (such as half-orcs, hobgoblins, bugbears, and some of the environmentally-different subspecies) available, or just straight orcs and goblins?


----------



## dave_o (Mar 21, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Hey, I just found this thread and wondered if i could still put in a character. Was thinking maybe a goblin ranger with the archery feats or an orc paladin getting a cool mount later




Since there's been like one character submitted, sure. 



			
				Kafkonia said:
			
		

> I'm just put off by the expected frequency of posts. Several times a day can be a stretch sometimes. And the actual nature of the game (as opposed to the world) seems vague, although I will admit I haven't checked the wiki because it's blocked at work.
> 
> Out of curiosity, though, are orc and goblinoid types (such as half-orcs, hobgoblins, bugbears, and some of the environmentally-different subspecies) available, or just straight orcs and goblins?




Well I'd only expect once a day or so, but would update to often enough that spazzes who post multiple times a day would have something to do that didn't shut out those who post less often. 

At the start, just orcs and goblins, others may be introduced later in the campaign. The world is vague because I was hoping the actions of the intial group would help me flesh out the world, as I've done before in face to face games. Maybe it doesn't translate well to PbP?


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, what was throwing me was the plant subtype thing, but after actually going to wiki and reading it, I think I would like to throw my hat into the ring if that's alright, and also I want to be an Goblin Wizard, just because lol, and since every spell is a surge do you still rule the 4d6 drop the lowest, and the rest of the jazz?

Do you mind spells and feats from the complete mage, which I don't think you will, but I want to know before I start hacking away at things I might not be allowed to have.

Also, would it even be in the least beneficial to get item creation feats?


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 22, 2007)

It's a 28pt buy for stats (stats default at 8).

Orc Barbarian and a Goblin Wizard, so far....

I used this Character Gen - http://www.pathguy.com/cg35.htm - to roll up mine. It's quite simple, though the page takes a while to load. Hope it helps...


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey! That's the one I use lol.  It really is convient, though Dave-o said 22 point buy.  The rules in the book are in effect till the dm says opposing. That's the kicker no one ever seems to remeber


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 22, 2007)

Ooops, I'm in several pbp's - got confused with another one RE: 28 point buy comment. Sorry.


----------



## dave_o (Mar 22, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Well, what was throwing me was the plant subtype thing, but after actually going to wiki and reading it, I think I would like to throw my hat into the ring if that's alright, and also I want to be an Goblin Wizard, just because lol, and since every spell is a surge do you still rule the 4d6 drop the lowest, and the rest of the jazz?
> 
> Do you mind spells and feats from the complete mage, which I don't think you will, but I want to know before I start hacking away at things I might not be allowed to have.
> 
> Also, would it even be in the least beneficial to get item creation feats?




What'd you have in mind? Also, hey fellow Kentuckian. Are you involved in GHOUL?   

To be honest, I really want to run this game, but if I only get two players I'm probably going to give up and post a poll of things I'm interested in running and see what wins. Well, not an actual _poll_ but like an interest check thread I guess.

I changed the plant subtype thing.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 22, 2007)

Edit double post


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 22, 2007)

Never heard of GHOUL so I can safely say no lol, and I was just curious to know if it would be, besides I always thought it would be fun for a mage to hand someone a wand saying it's a magic missle spell, and then instead teleport them to the nertherrealm or something random like that.

Also what would you say to scrolls since you did say no magical items, but as a wizard, I can make them pretty much?


----------



## dave_o (Mar 22, 2007)

GHOUL's a big Louisville gaming group. Scrolls are fine as long as you don't buy them and they're something your character can actually produce. That said, it's looking like this game isn't gonna happen.  :\


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 22, 2007)

What do you want for HP? max at first, 1/2 at others?


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 22, 2007)

Give it a few Dave-O You might be surprised at what you get.  As the GHOUL thing goes though sounds like I need to figure out where to get involved lol


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 23, 2007)

My witch doctor is more or less finished, save for any corrections that need to be made. Since he's a druid I came up with some ideas as to the source of his power, but if they don't fit in with the campaign world I'm quite happy to make the necessary changes and whatnot.

Razzit Eyebiter 3rd-level Druid
Small Humanoid (Goblin) TN
Hit Dice:		3d8 (18/18 hp)
Initiative:		+1
Speed:		20 ft. (4 squares)
Armor Class:	17 (+1 dex, +3 armour, +2 shield, +1 size), touch 12, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple:+2/-3
Attack:		+1 melee (scimitar, 1d4-1, 18-20), +3 ranged (dagger, 1d3-1, 19-10)	
Full Attack:		+1 melee (scimitar, 1d4-1, 18-20), +3 ranged (dagger, 1d3-1, 19-10)	
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	spellcasting
Special Qualities:	nature sense, animal companion, wild empathy +2, woodland stride, trackless step	
Saves:		fort +3, ref +2, will +5
Abilities:		str 8, dex 12, con 10, int 14, wis 15, cha 8
Skills:		concentration +6 (6 ranks), handle animal +7 (6 ranks, -1 cha, 2 synergy), heal +7 (3 ranks, 2 wis, 2 kit), knowledge (nature) +7 (3 ranks, 2 int, 2 class), ride +13 (6 ranks, 1 dex, 4 race, 2 synergy), spellcraft +8 (6 ranks, 2 int), survival +10 (6 ranks, 2 wis, 2 class)
Feats:		spellcasting prodigy, mounted combat
XP:		3000/6000
Weight:		82.5lb (total) = 52lb(char) + 30.5lb(gear)
Height:		4'2'
Languages:		goblin, orcish, druidic, sylvan, terran

Spells Memorised (DC = 13 + spell level):
0th - Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Mending, Read Magic
1st - Cure Lgt. Wounds x2, Magic Fang
2nd - Barkskin, Bull's Strength

Equipment:
scimitar
2x dagger
hide armour	
hvy. wood shield
backpack
bedroll
waterskin
whetstone
healer's kit (10/10)
holly & mistletoe
component pouch
explorer's outfit	
cold weather outfit

tent (not usually carried around with him)

Companion:
Gorefang (Riding Dog) Medium Animal
Hit Dice:		4d8+12 (30/30 hp)
Initiative:		+3
Speed:		50 ft. (10 squares)
Armor Class:	20 (+2 dex, +3 armour, +5 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 18
Base Attack/Grapple:	+3/+6
Attack:		bite +6 melee (1d6+4)
Full Attack:		bite +6 melee (1d6+4)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	trip
Special Qualities:	low-light vision, scent, link, share spells, evasion
Saves:		Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +2
Abilities:		Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:		jump +9, listen +5, spot +5, swim +4, survival +3 (+4 racial bonus when using scent)
Feats:		track, alertness, improved natural armour
Tricks:		attack**, come, defend, down, heel, stay, track

Equipment:	
bit and bridle
military saddle
stud. leather barding
saddlebags
40x trail ration
4x waterskin
2x explorer's outfit
2x cold weather outfit

Description:
Razzit is a wiry goblin of exceptionally average build for his species. His skin is a dark shade of green and  his eyes are a deep amber colour. Razzit's default expression is one of irritation and anger, but while always anxious to see the end of a conversation he does not come across as overly offensive. Razzit's preferred apparel is a collection of heavy furs and leathers. They provide warmth, armour and contain many folds to secret away small items (mostly trinkets to help in his witch doctor duties). Razzit is a fairly talented witch doctor, appearing to venerate Fire Eye, Knife Eye and something he calls the Stone Hand in equal measure. While Razzit is an effective witch doctor and fulfills his duties well, his true passion is the breeding and training of wolves. While he does not mention such things on a regular basis he is proud that his wolves are used by some of the more skilled goblin riders in the city.

Gorefang, Razzit's personal steed, is far more imposing than his owner. Most people get the impression that Gorefang is not entirely wolf, but a mongrel of wolf and... something else. Noone is entirely sure what that something else is, and not many folk desire to get close enough to conduct such an analysis. Thick black fur conceals a latticework of scars, and eyes the colour of partially dried blood size up potential opponents menacingly. Unsurprisingly, Gorefang has earned an infamous reputation, and many of his scars, in the local wolf pits. Razzit taught Gorefang commands in Terran for three reasons; the first was to help Razzit learn Terran by getting him to use it on a regular basis, the second was to confuse those listening to him give his steed commands, and the third was that he thought it sounded neat.

Razzit lives on the outskirts of the city, close to nature and in easy reach of wolf packs in order to find and train some when they are in demand. His living quarters is a fairly spacious tent intended for an occupant the size of an orc. His preference for a tent is due to his desire to be able to pack up and move his living quarters when he desires to. Everything he owns he is able to pick up and move when necessary. Usually he'll change his location with the coming of each new season. Both his tent and himself are covered in trinkets and crudely painted symbols as part of his witch doctor rituals.

The Stone Hand, mentioned previously, is an invention of Razzit's. He believes, like other witch doctors, that the Cosmic Orc watches over his people with his Bright Eye and White Eye in turn, but he also believes that the world in which all greenskins live is held in the palm of the Cosmic Orc's Great Hand. Rather than call upon the power of the Eyes he calls upon the power of the Hand, as it is always present (not just during roughly half of the day, depending on the season) and it is far closer, right under everyone's feet in fact. When he invokes the power of the Hand he prefers to speak Terran, which he calls the 'language of the Hand'. This also leads him to believe in a number of things, for example the preservation of nature as a mark of respect to maintain the integrity of the Stone Hand (or Great Hand), and the use of as little metal as possible so as to minimise mining and reduce the amount of harm dealt to 'the Hand that feeds'.


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 23, 2007)

DAVE-O, I've got a PDF on my pc which may interest you called 'The ogre city of Drahk'shul', an adventure based on a civilized 'humanoid' trading city where orcs, goblins, ogres etc all live in a kinda harmony. If you're interested, let me know...

FYI, I've neither run it, nor read more than 2/3 pages - just incase you wanted to use it...


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 23, 2007)

How are spellcasters seen as?  Are they more feared and distrusted because of wild surging? Or are they revered for the destruction they can cause when surging? Other than the back ground  and buying equipment, I'm done with my character, and I'll have him posted later today


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 23, 2007)

Jrag Bloodgut
Male Goblin Enchanter 3
Chaotic Evil
Size: 	Small
Height: 3' 4"
Weight:	42 lb
Skin: 	Green
Eyes: 	Red
Hair: 	None

[sblock=stats]
Strength 	11	(+0)
Dexterity 	13	(+1)
Constitution 	12	(+1)
Intelligence 	15	(+2)
Wisdom 	       10	(+0)
Charisma 	6	(-2 )

Total Hit Points: 11

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 12 = 10 +1 [dexterity] +1 [small]

      Touch AC: 12
      Flat-footed: 11

Initiative modifier:	+1	 = +1 [dexterity]
Fortitude save:	+2	= 1 [base] +1 [constitution]
Reflex save:	 +2	 = 1 [base] +1 [dexterity]
Will save:	  +3	  = 3 [base]
Attack (handheld):	+2	= 1 [base] +1 [small]
Attack (unarmed):	+2	= 1 [base] +1 [small]
Attack (missile):	   +3	   = 1 [base] +1 [dexterity] +1 [small]
Grapple check:	          -3	 = 1 [base] -4 [small]

Light load:        29 lb. or less
Medium load:     29-57 lb.
Heavy load:       58-86 lb
Lift over head:   86 lb
Lift off ground:   173 lb.
Push or drag:      431 lb

Snake familiar

Feats:

      Spell Focus (Enchantment)	
      Scribe Scroll	[free to wizard]
      Spellcasting Prodigy [intelligence]

Skill Name       Key Ability       Skill Modifier    Ability Modifier     Ranks     Misc. Modifier 
Bluff 	                Cha 	           2 =  	        -2                +1 	      +3 [snake]
Concentration 	    Con 	      5 = 	           +1                +4 	
Decipher Script      Int 	        6 = 	             +2                +4 	
Diplomacy 	     Cha 	        0 = 	             -2                +2 	
Hide 	               Dex* 	          5 = 	               +1	          0              +4 [small]
Knowledge (arcana)Int 	             6 = 	          +2	            +4 	
Move Silently 	    Dex* 	       5 = 	            +1		        0             +4 [goblin]
Ride 	               Dex 	           5 = 	                +1		    0            +4 [goblin]
Spellcraft 	      Int 	           6 = 	                +2	          +4 	


If the familiar is within reach, +2 on spot and listen ("alertness").

Spells Known
0th All
1st  Charm Person, Hypnotism, Sleep, Mage Armor,Magic Missle, Expeditious Retreat, Alarm
2nd  Touch of Idiocy, Daze Monster
Zero-level Enchanter spells: 4 per day
Normally Prepared 2x Daze, Read Magic, Resistance 

First-level Enchanter spells: 3 (2+1) per day
Normally Prepared  Mage Armor, Sleep, Charm Person

Second-level Enchanter spells: 2 (1+1) per day
Normally Prepared Touch of Idiocy, Daze Monster

Goblin:

    * +2 dexterity, -2 strength, -2 charisma (already included)

    * Darkvision (see 60 feet in pitch-dark)

    * +4 on move silently and ride (already included)

Wizard (Enchanter):

    * Familiar / Alertness, etc.

    * Bonus Feats (already included)

    * High intelligence gains bonus spells daily

	Class 	HP rolled 	
Level 1: 	Enchanter 	4 	
Level 2: 	Enchanter 	2 	
Level 3: 	Enchanter 	2 	
[/sblock]

[sblock=equipment]
[/sblock]

[sblock=background]Jrag Bloodgut was not always Jrag Bloodgut.  Born into into the prestigous family of Siduos, Jrag was born as Fermel Siduos. Jrag was , and still is, a higly intelligent goblin.  In his youth, Jrag study the one thing everyone feared, in hopes that he could master it, and be able to teach this great power to his family to gain them more power.  Instead though his family disowned him, and banished him from his name.  In those moments, Jrag stabbed his father in the gut, and cried for everyone to hear, "Fermel Siduos is no more!  I've have earned my name today!  I'm Jrag! Jrag Bloodgut!"Jrag wondered for many years, picking up magic spells, his familiar snake, Ragweed, and learning to wield the power without losing control, but for every step he took forward, everyone around him grew more distant just like the "Eyes" setting on the day slowly, and slowly, till they became dark and malicious towards Jrag for his practices of the tainted magic.  Then, slowly Jrag started loosing what was his quest to help, and was gaining a new quest to become powerful enough to get revenge on all who turned his back on him.[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 23, 2007)

Spratnik, Goblin Ranger. 
[sblock=Spratnik]
Name: Spratnik 
Class: Ranger
Race: Goblin
Alignment: CN
Age:  13
Weight: 48 Lbs
Height:  3’ 6”
Gender: Male
Skin: Green
Eyes: Black
Hair: N/A

Level: 3
HP: 16/16
Experience: 3000/6000

Abilities 
STR 12 (+1)
DEX 16 (+3)
CON 10 (+0)
INT 12 (+1)
WIS 12 (+1)
CHA 6 (-2)

Statistics 
AC 17 (+3 armor, +3 dex, +1 size)
Touch 14, Flat Footed 14
FORT +3
REF +6
WILL +2

INIT  +3
Grapple +0
Melee + 5
Ranged + 7
Speed 30 ft

Feats 
Point Blank Shot (1)
Rapid Shot (archery style bonus)
Precise Shot (3)

Racial Features 
Size small (+1 AC, +1 attack, +4 hide, -4 grapple, lift/carry ¾)
+4 move silently 
+4 ride
Darkvision 60 ft

Class Features
Favored Enemy (Humanoid[Orc]) {+2 on Attack and damage, Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, Survival}
Track
Wild Empathy
Combat Style (Archery)
Endurance

Skills 
Spot +7 (6 ranks, 1 wis)
Hide +13 (6 ranks, 3 dex, 4 size)
Knowledge (Geography) +7 (6 ranks, 1 int)
Move Silently +13 (6 ranks, 3 dex, 4 racial)
Survival +7 (6 ranks, 1 wis)
Concentration +6 (6 ranks, 0 con)
Listen +7 (6 ranks, 1 wis)

Languages
Goblin
Common
Orc

Equipment 
Composite Longbow (+1 Str) +7 (+5/+5 rapid shot) (1d6+1, x3)
60 arrows
Heavy Flail +5 (1d8 +1, 19-20 x2)
Studded Leather ( +3 ac, +5 max dex, -1 ac check, 15% arcane failure)

Backpack
Bedroll
Blanket, winter
3 trail rations
Waterskin
3 Torches
Flint and steel
{30 Lbs}

Light= 32.25 lb. or less 
Medium = 33-65 lb.
Heavy = 65.25-97.5 lb.

[/sblock]

[sblock=background and description]
Spratnik can usually be found wandering the wilderness somewhere by himself. When he was 6, his family was slaughtered by a roving band of bandits and he was left to fend for himself. He was picked up by a group of soldiers looking for these bandits, and was trained as a scout. He learned how to keep to himself and survive in the wild for weeks, even months at a time. He also learned how to hate his superiors, all of which were orcs, and he has become very distrustful of them. He is a loner, usually going off by himself, but he will work with others if he has to. When working with others, he usually keeps to himself, never being the one in charge. He sleeps with his bow in hand, it being his most prized possession and the only thing he owns that once belonged to his now dead family.

People looking at Spratnik would immediatly notice that he has lived in the wild for a while. His clothes and armor are covered in years of dirt and grass stains. His boots are covered   in thick mud and leaves. His black eyes seem to always be moving, looking for any signs of danger all around him. His pack is old and falling apart, years of wear and tear taking it's toll. Even with all these stains and delapidated equipment, all of it works just fine. His bow is strung well and tight, his flail his rust free and sharp where it needs to be, his arrows fly straight, and his armor has saved his life many a time from the beasts of the wild.[/sblock]


----------



## dave_o (Mar 25, 2007)

Just a quick post to let everyone know I am taking at look at all this, but I just got off work so it'll be tonight or tomorrow before I'm able to address everything! Yay it's looking like this game will shape up.


----------



## dave_o (Mar 25, 2007)

*Necro_Kinder* -- Yup, *max HP at first level, half HP at other levels*. Spratnik, statswise, looks good to me so let's see some background and description.

*Ivellious* -- I'm pretty sure GHOUL has a website, just google around for it. Maybe we could hang out at a GHOUL meetup or something. I'm not really involved as I live just outside of Cincinnati in Newport, but I make it over to Louisville now and again. 

Spellcasters in Blood Sun are both feared and distrusted. Magic is a powerful but volitile thing, and primitive cultures are known for their fear of that which they do not understand. In general, witch doctors who venerate Bright Eye are "okay" spellcasters, followers of White Eye less "okay", and those who follow stranger and more obscure paths feared and distrusted.

Jrag looks good, just finish him up and do what I told Necro_Kinder to do. 

*Festy_Dog* -- Holy crap Razzit is awesome. That's really all I have to say. Definitely in.

*-SIN-* -- Sure, I'll take a look. v.dave.peyton@gmail.com

If I'm not mistaken that makes the current roster of people interested/characters at:

*Spratnik, Goblin Ranger 3*, Necro_Kinder, needs background and description
*Jrag Bloodgut, Goblin Enchanter 3*, Ivellious, needs background, description, complete character sheet
*Razzit Eyebiter, Goblin Druid 3*, Festy_Dog, done!
*?, Orc Barbarian 3*, -SIN-, needs name, background, and description

And then my girlfriend who'll probably be playing a Goblin Cleric or something. It looks like we might have an all goblin party + one orc if these are the only characters I end up with, which would be pretty fun and interesting. Is anyone else intending on submitting a character?


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 26, 2007)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *Ivellious* -- I'm pretty sure GHOUL has a website, just google around for it. Maybe we could hang out at a GHOUL meetup or something. I'm not really involved as I live just outside of Cincinnati in Newport, but I make it over to Louisville now and again.
> 
> Spellcasters in Blood Sun are both feared and distrusted. Magic is a powerful but volitile thing, and primitive cultures are known for their fear of that which they do not understand. In general, witch doctors who venerate Bright Eye are "okay" spellcasters, followers of White Eye less "okay", and those who follow stranger and more obscure paths feared and distrusted.




I'll defentily look into it.  Who knows, might even meet up with a gaming group in which I can play and not DM. As for the spellcasters, I figured as much, but I wanted to make sure thats how it was before I went and made my character CE because of being seen as evil.  You're told you're evil enough then you start to become it.....though I might change to CN with evil tendinces  



			
				dave_o said:
			
		

> And then my girlfriend who'll probably be playing a Goblin Cleric or something. It looks like we might have an all goblin party + one orc if these are the only characters I end up with, which would be pretty fun and interesting. Is anyone else intending on submitting a character?




Lucky......I'm still having problems getting my girlfriend to play lol


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 26, 2007)

Alright, I've my stats done, and character bio set up and I'll get equipment up later


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 26, 2007)

Got Spratnik's background done, anything else?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 26, 2007)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Festy_Dog -- Holy crap Razzit is awesome. That's really all I have to say. Definitely in.




Many thanks! 

I've always had a soft spot for Warhammer greenskins (and as a side note I'm definitely playing a black orc when Warhammer Online comes out) so it wasn't hard to get ideas.


----------



## dave_o (Mar 26, 2007)

*Spratnik, Goblin Ranger 3*, Necro_Kinder, needs description
*Jrag Bloodgut, Goblin Enchanter 3*, Ivellious, needs description and complete character sheet
*Razzit Eyebiter, Goblin Druid 3*, Festy_Dog, done!
*?, Orc Barbarian 3*, -SIN-, needs name, background, and description

*****
Looking good guys, just remember to write up what your character usually looks like so people can roleplay around it. As far as actually posting goes, I'm not a terrible stickler for having a color when your PC talks or whatever, since it should be pretty obvious in context that you're talking anyway. I'm a fan of _Having internal thoughts like this_ if you wanna roleplay using thoughts and motivations the other characters don't actually know. And, as a big help to me, at the end of your posts if you'd have any relevant bonuses for attempted actions I'd love you forever. For example, if you're sneaking in a post, at the end have like _Hide +7, Move Silently +7_ or something.

Now let's brainstorm some ideas as to why the party is together! 

*EDIT:* Everyone please remember it's 100% HP at level 1, and 50% HP at every other level.

Festy_Dog, how do you have Handle Animal +7 with only six ranks and a -1 CHA mod? Just like relist your skills broken down into like Skill (+x ranks, +x DEX) or whatever. Actually if everyone could just post skills like that, I'd be a happy boy. Also everyone look over their sheets and make sure everything is right, I'm noticing some little mistakes, for instance, how does Jrag have Daze Monster prepared if he doesn't know it?


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 26, 2007)

I will finish up later when I get home. I've still got to get equipment as well... which brings me to these questions...

1) Are ALL forms of armour available? I was thinking to grab a Breastplate or Chainmail?

and 2) Am I allowed a Maul? as in a giant sledge hammer - I think it's in Arms & Equipment? (Only due to the fact that Great ?? weapons are kinda boring, and wanted something slightly different). If you don't have the stats I'll post them for you to approve.

Tonight I'll have everything submitted and ready to go!


----------



## dave_o (Mar 26, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> I will finish up later when I get home. I've still got to get equipment as well... which brings me to these questions...
> 
> 1) Are ALL forms of armour available? I was thinking to grab a Breastplate or Chainmail?
> 
> ...




Metalworking exists so all forms of armor are available. Big smashy armor is like priority one in Greenskin technology.  Also, post the stats for a maul but I don't forsee a problem. Mauls are badass.


----------



## dave_o (Mar 26, 2007)

I've updated the Characters section of the wiki with all your stuff, if things are missing refer to my previous post to see what needs to happen to remedy that.  Here's a link if you're lazy -- http://bloodsun.pbwiki.com/Characters

Festy_Dog I plan on having info about Stone Hand in the main section, but first I want to wait and see what kind of role your PC ends up taking as for as possibly furthering the religion as, right now, it's more of a personal belief for him.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 26, 2007)

Got some more of Spratnik's description up, might add more later. Also, on the wiki character page, you forgot to add the size bonus us goblins have to our attacks. or at least on spratnik.


----------



## dave_o (Mar 26, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Got some more of Spratnik's description up, might add more later. Also, on the wiki character page, you forgot to add the size bonus us goblins have to our attacks. or at least on spratnik.




I usually add conditional stuff like that only when it applies, since the attack bonus only applies when facing medium or larger opponents.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 27, 2007)

dave_o said:
			
		

> I'm noticing some little mistakes, for instance, how does Jrag have Daze Monster prepared if he doesn't know it?



Good Question lol.  I was debating between the two and picked detect thoughts, but guess I really wanted Daze Monster so I'll change it

Now I have to ask, because it might change one of my feats, but since you're going to make magic surge are you going to have any feats related with it? 
I'm asking because I have a few ideas about some.  Such as reduce surge possible give you two chances to save against surge, or greater surge with an automatic surge to make the spell   super beefy.  
If not I understand, but the main reason I'm asking is because I want Jrag to be trying to gain control over the surging and make it bend to his whim


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry, I apologise for not finishing up yet. I WILL DO IT TONIGHT!!

I may make some changes, nothing major. Will still be a barbarian an all, it's just I'm having trouble picturing him as he is at present. A maul is badass, but not quite badass enough...

Do we all know eachother prior to this adventure? I imagine we all hail from the same tribe?

Another thing that crossed my mind - your wiki says that orcs 'rank' themselves above 'lowly' goblins - with the exception of maybe the shamans. How will this work with one orc, 5 goblins? Would I not automatically deem myself the leader - and bash in any dissidents heads?

Would it help if I maybe lowered his INT and/or WIS, the others could use 'bluff' to 'control' me/put words in my mouth? Could be quite interesting?....


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 27, 2007)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Festy_Dog, how do you have Handle Animal +7 with only six ranks and a -1 CHA mod? Just like relist your skills broken down into like Skill (+x ranks, +x DEX) or whatever.




Done and done. The unaccounted +2 comes from the synergy bonus from 5 ranks in Ride.



			
				dave_o said:
			
		

> Festy_Dog I plan on having info about Stone Hand in the main section, but first I want to wait and see what kind of role your PC ends up taking as for as possibly furthering the religion as, right now, it's more of a personal belief for him.




That's fine by me. It was the best excuse I could come up with for a source of druidic power, and while he doesn't scream his beliefs at others he makes no secret of them. He favours the Hand over either of the Eyes but he's sure that the Bright Eye is the most publicly favoured option, and isn't sure how his theories would be accepted, and how the Hand would be compared relative to the White Eye.



			
				dave_o said:
			
		

> Now let's brainstorm some ideas as to why the party is together!




Spratnik and SIN's orc barbarian are both classes of a nature inclination. If either of them spent much time out of town it's not unlikely they'd have encountered Razzit's tent or perhaps Razzit out looking for wolves. 

On another hand, most of the party is goblins so if they ever felt the urge to shop around in search of a deal on a lupine steed then at one point or another they'd have been directed towards Razzit.

And then again also, Jrag and the possible goblin cleric would both be under the umbrella of 'witch doctor' so if there was ever any gathering of local witch doctors (and those that just happen to be nearby in the wandering Jrag's case) its possible the spellslingers would have crossed paths there.

But those are just ideas for how the characters would have gotten acquainted with each other. I guess it depends upon the task at hand as to why they band together or are assembled by superiors.


----------



## dave_o (Mar 28, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Good Question lol.  I was debating between the two and picked detect thoughts, but guess I really wanted Daze Monster so I'll change it
> 
> Now I have to ask, because it might change one of my feats, but since you're going to make magic surge are you going to have any feats related with it?
> I'm asking because I have a few ideas about some.  Such as reduce surge possible give you two chances to save against surge, or greater surge with an automatic surge to make the spell   super beefy.
> If not I understand, but the main reason I'm asking is because I want Jrag to be trying to gain control over the surging and make it bend to his whim




For starting, I'm thinking immediately available feats for that sort of thing are a no go, but it's definitely a future possibility. Given that we'll be fleshing out this campaign setting with this very game, there will be some playing around with mechanics.

You're all going to be "born" in and thus from Warboss Junga's settlement at the foot of the mountains, as shown in the _authentic_ map on the wiki.  Since there are going to be four goblins and one orc, obviously the orc will _feel_ that he's the leader by rights, but given his relatively low intelligence (and if you wanna swap points around, -SIN-, to make it even lower just let me know and I'll make the adjustments on the wiki), it's very possible the four goblins manipulate him. Right now I'm playing with the idea of having the "command" of four goblins given to -SIN-'s barbarian as perhaps an insult or punishment.

Maybe we'll start with an arena match in which -SIN- is defending against some slight against the Warboss by having to face something with only goblins as his companions. Obviously the more respected witch doctor gobins would have to have done something wrong, as well, to be punished such.

Keep brainstorming, though!

Also, I will probably have everyone make a new post here with their finalized sheet (in the format I have on the wiki if you don't mind terribly) so I can just cut and paste it to the wiki, saving me some trouble and letting me focus more on the fun parts.

I'm pretty stoked about this game!


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 28, 2007)

Two things, I'm still alive, and I'm still working on buying equipment, but here is the first thing that comes into light........it's really hard to spend 270 gold as a wizard with no magical items lol, though I might buy a wolf from a certain goblin shaman.  What would the price be on that anyways?  The riding dog is 150, so I was thinking 200, but I don't want to step on anyone's toes on that

2, I kinda like your idea dave_o, but Jrag is not from the settlement, but it could be part of the toll that I have to fight in the arena with them


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 28, 2007)

Equipment and stat re-jig done. Currently working on description & background, which, once again, should be up tonight...

Sorry for the false promises, but I will be done VERY shortly...

Oh, and I'll post a completed version in your wiki style as requested, though as far as I know, when you post it moves stuff about, so it'll more likely be set into 'blocks' in a list.


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 28, 2007)

Karnak Skullpoker

_Finito_

[sblock]

Orc Barbarian 3, True Neutral

Attributes
STR 18 (+4)
DEX 16 (+3)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 6 (-2)
WIS 6 (-2)
CHA 6 (-2)

Combat
HP 32/32 AC 18 (+5 armour, +3 DEX) BAB +3 Size Medium Speed 30ft (40ft).Initative +1 (+1 DEX)
Melee Attack:
+7 Spiked Gauntlet 1d4+4 20/x2
+7 Punching Dagger 1d4+4 20/x3
+7 Heavy Pick 1d6+4 20/x4
+7 Spiked Chain 2d4+4 20/x2

Ranged Attack: None

Saves
Fort +5 (+3 base, +2 CON)
Ref +4 (+1 base, +3 DEX)
Will -1 (+1 base, -2 WIS)

Special Abilities
Racial
Darkvision (60ft.)
Class
Fast Movement, Rage (1/day), Uncanny Dodge, Trap Sense +1

Skills (12)
Climb +6 (+2 ranks, +4 STR), Intimidate +2 (+4 ranks, -2 CHA), Jump +6 (+2 ranks, +4 STR), Listen +0 (+2 ranks, -2 WIS), Survival +0 (+2 ranks, -2 WIS)

Feats
Two Weapon Fighting, Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Spiked Chain

Equipment
Backpack, Flint & Steel, Rations (x6), Rope (50', silk), Sacks (x2), Signal Whistle, Signet ring, Breastplate, Spiked Gauntlets (x2), Punching Daggers (x2), Heavy Pick, Spiked Chain

Description

Karnak towers far above most of his race, his huge height only enhanced by his powerfully muscled frame. Karnak learned the 'ways of the wild' the hard way. Discarded from his tribe for reasons unknown to him he was left to fend for himself, which upto now he has done quite successfully. Due to his lack of interaction with other intelligent cretures, his communication is quite poor,  as is his general knowledge, but what he lacks mentally he more than compensates with in his combat prowess and pure savage, barbaric physical power. His love lies in what he does best; Hurting things. A lot. Deep inside his thick skull Karnak harbors the thought of becoming a god himself, and that the best route lays in the slaughter of his enemies and the enemies of the 'eyes', and to one day gain followers of his own. He may not be quick, but he's not completely dumb, and those whom try to mock him will usually understand why he is called 'skullpoker' after being poked in the skull - with a large spike - save those he knows as friends - unless they push him too far, afterall, there's always a limit - and it's best to be well out of the area when that limit is reached...  

The left half of his face is tattood with the image of his own skull; His eyes glowing like globes of fire, all framed by his jet black hair, pulled back slick into a short ponytail making his visage very grim indeed, hightened by the scar running from his brow down across his right eye and down his cheek; It was the same blow that smashed the tip of his right canine tooth, leaving it jagged and broken. His torso covered by a thick blackend-steel breastplate and tough leather broadbelt. His arms, thick with corded muscle, are covered with the scars or many an encounter, whilst his forearms and fists are encased in steel gauntlets fashioned in the same manner as his armour, which sport viscious spiked knuckles. Two punch daggers rest in their sheaths strapped to his outer thighs - his signature weapons - one crafted with a very opaqe white pigment, the other with yellow, leaving each blade heavily tinted with their respective colours - each representing the respective 'eyes'. He carries his backpack strapped to his back which holds all of his belongings, his heavy pick 'slip-tied' to one side within easy reach, yet securely attached, much like the spiked chain that hangs looped on his left hip. He also has a curious looking whistle and gold ring strung on thin twine hanging from his neck... [/sblock]


----------



## dave_o (Mar 29, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Two things, I'm still alive, and I'm still working on buying equipment, but here is the first thing that comes into light........it's really hard to spend 270 gold as a wizard with no magical items lol, though I might buy a wolf from a certain goblin shaman.  What would the price be on that anyways?  The riding dog is 150, so I was thinking 200, but I don't want to step on anyone's toes on that
> 
> 2, I kinda like your idea dave_o, but Jrag is not from the settlement, but it could be part of the toll that I have to fight in the arena with them




Still kicking around ideas. Feel free to post some guys, pretty busy with work here but it's looking like I'll get some reprieve. That said, we had some hunting dog in today that totally made me think of Gorefang.  Even if an idea is stupid post it, that's the essence of brainstorming. Just really post any inklings of ideas for initial party cohesion!

Thanks for finishing up -SIN-, updating all the characters on the wiki is on my todo list!

As for a price on a wolf, hm, I'll have to think about that as well as see if mechanically Festy_Dog's PC would even be able to train a wolf for riding. 

As we Bokononists say: busy, busy, busy.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 30, 2007)

I like the arena idea, that puts all in the same place at the same time. Perhaps Spratnik's in trouble for desertion?


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 30, 2007)

Areana could work. But why would we all be there and NOT be fighting eachother...

I'd say Razz is the key, we all know him.

Maybe he's done something to end up in the arena, so we enter to defend him, and leave (conditionally) as Jungas celebrated?...


----------



## dave_o (Mar 30, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> Areana could work. But why would we all be there and NOT be fighting eachother...
> 
> I'd say Razz is the key, we all know him.
> 
> Maybe he's done something to end up in the arena, so we enter to defend him, and leave (conditionally) as Jungas celebrated?...




Hm, now there's something. What could he have done wrong?


----------



## dave_o (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm a big stupid head and forgot that in 3.5e Small charcters get their attack roll bonus all the time! Also, this is kind of annoying to ask, but since I'm super busy with work if there's _any_ way you guys could use the format I'm about to post below and just put your character into that, that'd rule. It's all ready to go in vB and everything, just fill in the blanks. 

For spellcasters:

```
[b]Magic[/b]
[indent][i]Spells per day[/i] 0/0/0/0/1/1/1/2/2
[i]Spells known 0th-[/i] Create Jellybeans, Delicious Sandwich Renewal, [i]1st-[/i] Eject Cat
[i]Spells prepared 0th-[/i] Get It, [i]1st-[/i] Disable Steak[/indent]
```

For everyone:

```
[b]Allister[/b]
[i]Male Human Rogue 1, Lawful Neutral[/i]

[b]Attributes[/b]
[indent][b]STR[/b] 12 (+1)
[b]DEX[/b] 16 (+3)
[b]CON[/b] 10 (+0)
[b]INT[/b] 12 (+1)
[b]WIS[/b] 10 (+0)
[b]CHA[/b] 11 (+0)[/indent]

[b]Combat[/b]
[indent][b]HP[/b] 30/30 [b]AC[/b] 17 (+4 Chain Shirt, +3 DEX) [b]BAB[/b] +0 [b]Size[/b] Medium [b]Speed[/b] 30ft. [b]Initative[/b] +7 (+4 Improved Initative, +3 DEX)
[b]Melee Attack[/b]
[indent]+3 rapier 1d6+1 18-20/x2
+3 dagger 1d4+1 19-20/x2[/indent]
[b]Ranged Attack[/b]
[indent]+3 dagger 1d4+1 19-20/x2 10ft.[/indent][/indent]

[b]Saves[/b]
[indent][b]Fort[/b] +0 (+0 base, +0 CON)
[b]Ref[/b] +5 (+2 base, +3 DEX)
[b]Will[/b] +0 (+0 base, +0 WIS)[/indent]

[b]Special Abilities[/b]
[indent][i]Racial[/i]
+1 feat at 1st level, +4 skill points at 1st level, +1 skill point at each level
[i]Class[/i]
Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding[/indent]

[b]Skills[/b]
[indent]Bluff +4 (+4 ranks, +0 CHA), Disable Device +3 (+2 ranks, +1 INT), Gather Information +1 (+1 rank, +0 CHA), Hide +7 (+4 ranks, +3 DEX), Listen +3 (+3 ranks, +0 WIS), Intimidate +4 (+4 ranks, +0 CHA), Move Silently +7 (+4 ranks, +3 DEX), Open Lock +6 (+3 ranks, +3 DEX), Profession (Soldier) +2 (+2 ranks, +0 WIS), Search +4 (+3 ranks, +1 INT), Spot +3 (+3 ranks, +0 WIS), Tumble +7 (+4 ranks, +3 DEX), Use Rope +6 (+3 ranks, +3 DEX)[/indent]

[b]Feats[/b]
[indent]Weapon Finesse (Rapier), Improved Initative[/indent]

[b]Equipment[/b]
[indent]Chain Shirt (-2 armor check penalty), Rapier, Traveler's Outfit, Dagger (x2), Hemp Rope (50ft.), Grappling Hook[/indent]

[b]Languages[/b]
[indent][/indent]

[b]Notes[/b]
[indent][/indent]

[b]Description[/b]
[indent][/indent]
```

Just post 'em up here in that format so I can make the transfer as painless as possible. The Notes section is where you'd put any statblocks for familiars or companions. Make sure to space out the sections since I couldn't keep those and show you the raw code at the same time. Thanks thanks thanks thanks!


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 30, 2007)

*Spratnik*
_Male Goblin Ranger 3, Chaotic Neutral_

*Attributes**STR* 12 (+1)
*DEX* 16 (+3)
*CON* 10 (+0)
*INT* 12 (+1)
*WIS* 12 (+1)
*CHA* 6 (-2)​*Combat**HP* 16/16 *AC* 17 (+3 Studded Leather, +3 DEX, +1 size) *BAB* +3 *Size* Small *Speed* 30ft. *Initative* +3 (+3 DEX)
*Melee Attack*+5 Heavy Flail 1d8+1 19-20/x2​*Ranged Attack*+7 (+5/+5 rapid shot) Compostite Longbow 1d6+1 x3 110ft.​*Saves**Fort* +3 (+3 base, +0 CON)
*Ref* +6 (+3 base, +3 DEX)
*Will* +2 (+1 base, +1 WIS)​*Special Abilities*_Racial_
+4 Ride, +4 Hide, Darkvision 60 ft, Small Size
_Class_
Favored Enemy (Humanoid[Orc]) {+2 on Attack and damage, Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, Survival}, Track, Wild Empathy, Combat Style (archery), Endurance​*Skills*Spot +7 (6 ranks, 1 wis), Hide +13 (6 ranks, 3 dex, 4 size), Knowledge (Geography) +7 (6 ranks, 1 int), Move Silently +13 (6 ranks, 3 dex, 4 racial), Survival +7 (6 ranks, 1 wis), Concentration +6 (6 ranks, 0 con), Listen +7 (6 ranks, 1 wis)​*Feats*Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot (Archery Style bonus)​*Equipment*Studded Leather (+3 ac, +5 max dex, -1 ac check), Heavy Flail, Composite Longbow (+1 STR), 60 arrows, Backpack, Bedroll, Blanket (winter), Trail Rations (x3), Waterskin, Torches (x3), Flint and steel, Explorer's Outfit​*Languages*Common, Goblin, Orc​*Description*Spratnik can usually be found wandering the wilderness somewhere by himself. When he was 6, his family was slaughtered by a roving band of bandits and he was left to fend for himself. He was picked up by a group of soldiers looking for these bandits, and was trained as a scout. He learned how to keep to himself and survive in the wild for weeks, even months at a time. He also learned how to hate his superiors, all of which were orcs, and he has become very distrustful of them. He is a loner, usually going off by himself, but he will work with others if he has to. When working with others, he usually keeps to himself, never being the one in charge. He sleeps with his bow in hand, it being his most prized possession and the only thing he owns that once belonged to his now dead family.

People looking at Spratnik would immediatly notice that he has lived in the wild for a while. His clothes and armor are covered in years of dirt and grass stains. His boots are covered in thick mud and leaves. His black eyes seem to always be moving, looking for any signs of danger all around him. His pack is old and falling apart, years of wear and tear taking it's toll. Even with all these stains and delapidated equipment, all of it works just fine. His bow is strung well and tight, his flail his rust free and sharp where it needs to be, his arrows fly straight, and his armor has saved his life many a time from the beasts of the wild.​


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2007)

*Razzit Eyebiter*
_Goblin Druid 3, True Neutral_

*Attributes**STR* 8 (-1)
*DEX* 12 (+1)
*CON* 10 (+0)
*INT* 14 (+2)
*WIS* 15 (+2)
*CHA* 8 (-1)​*Combat**HP* 17/17 *AC* 17 (+3 Hide Armour, +2 Large Wooden Shield, +1 Size, +1 DEX) *BAB* +2 *Size* Small *Speed* 20ft. *Initative* +1 (+1 DEX)
*Melee Attack*+2 scimitar 1d4-1 18-20/x2
+2 dagger 1d3-1 19-20/x2​*Ranged Attack*+4 dagger 1d3-1 19-20/x2 10ft.​*Saves**Fort* +3 (+3 base, +0 CON)
*Ref* +2 (+1 base, +1 DEX)
*Will* +5 (+3 base, +2 WIS)​*Special Abilities*_Racial_
Darkvision (60ft.), +4 to Move Silently and Ride
_Class_
Nature Sense, Animal Companion, Wild Empathy +2, Woodland Stride, Trackless Step​*Skills*Concentration +6 (+6 Ranks), Handle Animal +7 (+6 Ranks, -1 CHA, +2 Synergy), Heal +7 (+3 Ranks, +2 WIS, +2 Kit), Knowledge (Nature) +7 (+3 Ranks, +2 INT, +2 Class), ride +13 (+6 Ranks, +1 DEX, +4 Race, +2 Synergy), Spellcraft +8 (+6 Ranks, +2 INT), Survival +10 (+6 Ranks, +2 WIS, +2 Class)​*Feats*Spellcasting Prodigy, Mounted Combat​*Equipment*scimitar, dagger (x2), hide armor, heavy wooden shield, backpack, bedroll, waterskin, whetstone, healer's kit, holy and mistletoe, component pouch, explorer's outfit, cold weather outfit, tent​*Languages*Goblin, Orcish, Sylvan, Terran​*Notes*Nothing of particular importance presently.​*Description*Razzit is a wiry goblin of exceptionally average build for his species. His skin is a dark shade of green and his eyes are a deep amber colour. Razzit's default expression is one of irritation and anger, but while always anxious to see the end of a conversation he does not come across as overly offensive. Razzit's preferred apparel is a collection of heavy furs and leathers. They provide warmth, armour and contain many folds to secret away small items (mostly trinkets to help is his witch doctor duties). Razzit is a fairly talented witch doctor, appearing to venerate Fire Eye, Knife Eye and something he calls the Stone Hand in equal measure. While Razzit is an effective witch doctor and fulfills his duties well, his true passion is the breeding and training of wolves. While he does not mention such things on a regular basis he is proud that his wolves are used by some of the more skilled goblin riders in the city.

Gorefang, Razzit's personal steed, is far more imposing than his owner. Most people get the impression that Gorefang is not entirely wolf, but a mongrel of wolf and... something else. Noone is entirely sure what that something else is, and not many folk desire to get close enough to conduct such an analysis. Thick black fur conceals a latticework of scars, and eyes the colour of partially dried blood size up potential opponents menacingly. Unsurprisingly, Gorefang has earned an infamous reputation, and many of his scars, in the local wolf pits. Razzit taught Gorefang commands in Terran for three reasons; the first was to help Razzit learn Terran by getting him to use it on a regular basis, the second was to confuse those listening to him give his steed commands, and the third was that he thought it sounded neat.

Razzit lives on the outskirts of the city, close to nature and in easy reach of wolf packs in order to find and train some when they are in demand. His living quarters is a fairly spacious tent intended for an occupant the size of an orc. His preference for a tent is due to his desire to be able to pack up and move his living quarters when he desires to. Everything he owns he is able to pick up and move when necessary. Usually he'll change his location with the coming of each new season. Both his tent and himself are covered in trinkets and crudely painted symbols as part of his witch doctor rituals.

The Stone Hand, mentioned previously, is an invention of Razzit's. He believes, like other witch doctors, that the Cosmic Orc watches over his people with his Bright Eye and White Eye in turn, but he also believes that the world in which all greenskins live is held in the palm of the Cosmic Orc's Great Hand. Rather than call upon the power of the Eyes he calls upon the power of the Hand, as it is always present (not just during roughly half of the day, depending on the season) and it is far closer, right under everyone's feet in fact. When he invokes the power of the Hand he prefers to speak Terran, which he calls the 'language of the Hand". This also leads him to believe in a number of things, for example the preservation of nature as a mark of respect to maintain the integrity of the Stone Hand (or Great Hand), and the use of as little metal as possible so as minimise mining and reduce the amount of harm dealt to the Hand that feeds.​
*Gorefang*
_Riding Dog Animal 4, Neutral_

*Attributes**STR* 16 (+3)
*DEX* 16 (+3)
*CON* 16 (+3)
*INT* 2 (-4)
*WIS* 12 (+1)
*CHA* 6 (-2)​*Combat**HP* 30/30 *AC* 21 (+3 Stud. Leather, +5 Natural Armour, +3 DEX) *BAB* +3 *Size* Medium *Speed* 50ft. *Initative* +3 (+3 DEX)
*Melee Attack*+6 bite 1d6+4 x2​*Saves**Fort* +6 (+3 base, +3 CON)
*Ref* +6 (+3 base, +3 DEX)
*Will* +2 (+1 base, +1 WIS)​*Special Abilities*+4 to Jump, Trip, Low-light Vision, Scent, Link, Share Spells, Evasion​*Skills*Jump +17 (+2 Ranks, +3 STR, +4 racial, +8 speed), Listen +4 (+1 Ranks, +1 WIS, +2 Feat), Spot +4 (+1 Ranks, +1 WIS, +2 Feat), Swim +4 (+1 Ranks, +3 STR), Survival +3 (+2 Ranks, +1 WIS, +4 Racial bonus when using scent)​*Feats*Alertness, Track, Improved Natural Armour​*Tricks*Attack x2, Come, Defend, Down, Heel, Stay, Track​*Equipment*bit and bridle, military saddle, stud. leather barding, saddlebags, 40x trail ration, 4x waterskin, 2x explorer's outfit, 2x cold weather outfit​*Notes*Gorefang is first and foremost a wolf, but uses the stats of a riding dog as they are an option for druids and as the stats for a riding dog are more suited to Gorefang's character.​


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2007)

*double post* :\


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2007)

*triple post?*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2007)

*um, quadruple post?*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2007)

*pentuple post? I have no idea how this happened, I was under the impression there was some kind of mechanic to prevent this*  

In regards to purchasing a wolf from Razzit, I suppose the easiest solution would be to buy a wolf or riding dog as per usual. No money needs to be given to Razz, but you could assume that the items that would have exchanged hands for the trade contributed to his current level of wealth.


----------



## -SIN- (Apr 1, 2007)

No wonder you've got 4,575 posts!! lol


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 2, 2007)

Seems like I'm going to have to learn how to do that fd......think of the mayhem lol.  Anyways, I'll guess I'll just buy a riding dog cause I haven't a clue how much a wolf would be (kinda why I was asking   )


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 2, 2007)

Alright, I bought my equipment, and I'm currentally working on the coding


----------



## dave_o (Apr 2, 2007)

I've got today off so I'll get some stuff done, after I file taxes -- I'm such a procrastinator when it comes to numbers. 

I believe that was the first pentuple post I've ever seen.


----------



## dave_o (Apr 2, 2007)

*Spratnik, Goblin Ranger 3*, Necro_Kinder, *Copied in new format*
*Jrag Bloodgut, Goblin Enchanter 3*, Ivellious, *Need to copy over in new format*
*Razzit Eyebiter, Goblin Druid 3*, Festy_Dog, *Copied in new format*, *Need to know animal companion feats*
*?, Orc Barbarian 3*, -SIN-, *Need to copy over in new format*

My girlfriend's character should be posted soonish, she still needs to register an ENWorld account. And sorry about being a stickler about the format, my time is just very limited and so if I know just where to look for a piece of info it'll lead to more posting by yours truly.

As for the inital party bringer together, here's my thoughts thus far:

While Razzit isn't an evangelist about the Stone Hand, his veneration of the unknown and alien concept of Bright Eye/White Eye is known. Confused by a recent earthquake, Warboss Junga's informers brought to his attention Razzit's particularly fitting diety, putting the blame squarely on the goblin. Junga has given the question of Razzit's innocence into the hands of the gods (at the request of sympathetic goblin witch doctors who are perhaps interested in Stone Hand as well) via trial by combat. Razzit is allowed to name four champions to assist him (the PCs).

Too contrived? Gimmie input, and get those sheets in the proper formats! Basically as soon as that's done we can start.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 2, 2007)

dave_o said:
			
		

> I've got today off so I'll get some stuff done, after I file taxes -- I'm such a procrastinator when it comes to numbers.




I know what you mean by that, I just got my done like 2 days ago, that and look how long it took me to buy equipment.  It'll proabally be awhile before I get it into format (Will that be too much of a problem, or can we start playing before I actually do it)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 2, 2007)

Added feats for Gorefang. 

And I like the reason for assembling the party. Razz has good reason to call on each of the others, as he would have had ample opportunity to forge friendships with each of them. In the case of Jrag it's simple enough to assume that while the goblin wizard went about purchasing a steed that a conversation came up about their common interest in the witchdoctor arts. Razzit would have been intrigued by Jrag's method of drawing upon the Cosmic Orc's power, and would have asked Jrag to assist him in the arena in order to see Jrag's methods in action. Jrag's presence at the arena would suggest he decided to humour Razz and help him, or perhaps Jrag is helping Razz in exchange for the new steed.


----------



## dave_o (Apr 2, 2007)

*Spratnik, Goblin Ranger 3*, Necro_Kinder, *Copied in new format*
*Jrag Bloodgut, Goblin Enchanter 3*, Ivellious, *Need to copy over in new format*
*Razzit Eyebiter, Goblin Druid 3*, Festy_Dog, *Copied in new format*
*?, Orc Barbarian 3*, -SIN-, *Need to copy over in new format*

Ivellious I'd really like to have your character in the new format before we start, it'd like like five minutes, just buckle down and do it. 

Meanwhile, I've gotta cook up some delightfully painful arena opponents.


----------



## -SIN- (Apr 3, 2007)

*Karnak Skullpoker*
_Male Orc Barbarian 3, Neutral Evil_

*Attributes**STR* 18 (+4)
*DEX* 16 (+3)
*CON* 14 (+1)
*INT* 6 (-2)
*WIS* 6 (-2)
*CHA* 6 (-2)​*Combat**HP* 32/32 *AC* 18 (+5 Breastplate, +3 DEX) *BAB* +3 *Size* Medium *Speed* 30ft. *Initative* +3 ( +3 DEX)
*Melee Attack*+7 Spiked Gauntlet 1d4+4 20/x2
+7 Punching Dagger 1d4+4 20/x3
+7 Heavy Pick 1d6+4 20/x4
+7 Spiked Chain 2d4+4 20/x2​*Ranged Attack*None​*Saves**Fort* +5 (+3 base, +2 CON)
*Ref* +4 (+1 base, +3 DEX)
*Will* -1 (+1 base, -2 WIS)​*Special Abilities*_Racial_
Darkvision (60ft.)
_Class_
Fast Movement, Rage (1/day), Uncanny Dodge, Trap Sense +1​*Skills*Climb +6 (+2 ranks, +4 STR), Intimidate +2 (+4 ranks, -2 CHA), Jump +6 (+2 ranks, +4 STR), Listen +0 (+2 ranks, -2 WIS), Survival +0 (+2 ranks, -2 WIS)​*Feats*Two Weapon Fighting, Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Spiked Chain​*Equipment*Backpack, Flint & Steel, Rations (x6), Rope (50', silk), Sacks (x2), Signal Whistle, Signet ring, Breastplate, Spiked Gauntlets (x2), Punching Daggers (x2), Heavy Pick, Spiked Chain​*Languages*Common, Orc​*Notes*None​*Description*Karnak towers far above most of his race, his huge height only enhanced by his powerfully muscled frame. Karnak learned the 'ways of the wild' the hard way. Discarded from his tribe for reasons unknown to him he was left to fend for himself, which upto now he has done quite successfully. Due to his lack of interaction with other intelligent cretures, his communication is quite poor, as is his general knowledge, but what he lacks mentally he more than compensates with in his combat prowess and pure savage, barbaric physical power. His love lies in what he does best; Hurting things. A lot. Deep inside his thick skull Karnak harbors the thought of becoming a god himself, and that the best route lays in the slaughter of his enemies and the enemies of the 'eyes', and to one day gain followers of his own. He may not be quick, but he's not completely dumb, and those whom try to mock him will usually understand why he is called 'skullpoker' after being poked in the skull - with a large spike - save those he knows as friends - unless they push him too far, afterall, there's always a limit - and it's best to be well out of the area when that limit is reached... 

The left half of his face is tattood with the image of his own skull; His eyes glowing like globes of fire, all framed by his jet black hair, pulled back slick into a short ponytail making his visage very grim indeed, hightened by the scar running from his brow down across his right eye and down his cheek; It was the same blow that smashed the tip of his right canine tooth, leaving it jagged and broken. His torso covered by a thick blackend-steel breastplate and tough leather broadbelt. His arms, thick with corded muscle, are covered with the scars or many an encounter, whilst his forearms and fists are encased in steel gauntlets fashioned in the same manner as his armour, which sport viscious spiked knuckles. Two punch daggers rest in their sheaths strapped to his outer thighs - his signature weapons - one crafted with a very opaqe white pigment, the other with yellow, leaving each blade heavily tinted with their respective colours - each representing the respective 'eyes'. He carries his backpack strapped to his back which holds all of his belongings, his heavy pick 'slip-tied' to one side within easy reach, yet securely attached, much like the spiked chain that hangs looped on his left hip. He also has a curious looking whistle and gold ring strung on thin twine hanging from his neck... ​


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 6, 2007)

*Jrag Bloodgut*
_Male Goblin Enchanter 3, Chaotic Evil_

*Attributes**STR* 11 (+0)
*DEX* 13 (+1)
*CON* 12 (+1)
*INT* 15 (+2)
*WIS* 10 (+0)
*CHA* 6 (-2 )​*Combat**HP* 10/10 *AC* Armor Class: 12 = 10 +1 [dexterity] +1 [small] *BAB* +0 *Size* Small *Speed* 30ft. *Initative* +1 (+1 DEX)
*Melee Attack*+2 dagger 1d4 19-20/x2​*Ranged Attack*+3 light crossbow 1d6 x2 80ft.​*Saves**Fort* +2 (+1 base, +1 CON)
*Ref* +2 (+1 base, +1 DEX)
*Will* +3 (+3 base, +0 WIS)​*Special Abilities*_Racial_
+2 dexterity, -2 strength, -2 charisma (already included), Darkvision (see 60 feet in pitch-dark), +4 on move silently and ride (already included)
_Class_
 Snake familiar​*Magic*_Spells per day_ 0/0/0/0/1/1/1/2/2
_Spells known 0th-_ All _1st-_ Charm Person, Hypnotism, Sleep, Mage Armor,Magic Missle, Expeditious Retreat, Alarm _2nd-_ Touch of Idiocy, Daze Monster
_Spells prepared 0th-_ 2x Daze, Read Magic, Resistance 
_1st-_ Mage Armor, Sleep, Charm Person
_2nd-_ Touch of Idiocy, Daze Monster​*Skills*Bluff Cha 2 = -2 +1 +3 [snake], Concentration Con 5 = +1 +4, Decipher Script Int 6 = +2 +4, Diplomacy Cha 0 = -2 +2, Hide Dex* 5 = +1 0 +4 [small], Knowledge (arcana)Int 6 = +2 +4, Move Silently Dex* 5 = +1 0 +4 [goblin], Ride Dex 5 = +1 +0 +4 [goblin], Spellcraft Int 6 = +2 +4 	
If the familiar is within reach, +2 on spot and listen ("alertness").​*Feats*Spell Focus (Enchantment), Scribe Scroll[free to wizard], Spellcasting Prodigy [intelligence]​*Equipment*Backpack, Donkey, Riding Dog, Military saddle, Pack saddle, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Firewood, Inkpen, Ink, 8 trail rations, Belt Pouch, Sack, 50ft Rope (silk), Fishing Net, Tent, Spellbook, Spell Component Pouch, Sewing Needle, Light Crossbow, Dagger, 10 Bolts, 10 sheets of Parchment, 2sp, 9cp​*Languages*Goblin, Common, Orc, Terran​*Notes*Ragweed (Snake familiar): Str 6 Dex 17 Con 11 Int 7 Wis 12 Chr 2; Hit points: 6; Initiative +3 (dex); Speed 15 ft., climb 15 ft., swim 15 ft.; AC: 19 (+2 size, +3 dex, +2 natural, +2 level); bite +5 melee, poison; Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +4, Balance +11, Climb +12, Hide +18, Listen +8, Spot +8; weapon finesse (bite) Alertness feat when in arm's reach; improved evasion; share spells; empathic link; deliver touch spells;

Malik (Riding Dog): Str 15 Dex 15 Con 15 Int 2 Wis 12 Cha 6; Hit points: 13; Initiative +2 (dex); Speed 40ft.; AC: 19 (+2 dex, +4 natural); Bite +3 melee (1d6+3); Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1, Jump +8, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +3, Survival +1; Alertness, Track

Fandor (Donkey): Str 10 Dex 13 Con 12 Int 2 Wis 11 Cha 4; Hit points: 11; Initiative +1; Speed 30ft; AC: 13 (+1 Dex, +2 natural); Bite +1 (1d2); Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +0, Balance +3, Listen +3, Spot +2; Endurance​*Description*
Size: 	Small
Height: 3' 4"
Weight:	42 lb
Skin: 	Green
Eyes: 	Red
Hair: 	None

Jrag Bloodgut was not always Jrag Bloodgut.  Born into into the prestigous family of Siduos, Jrag was born as Fermel Siduos. Jrag was , and still is, a higly intelligent goblin.  In his youth, Jrag study the one thing everyone feared, in hopes that he could master it, and be able to teach this great power to his family to gain them more power.  Instead though his family disowned him, and banished him from his name.  In those moments, Jrag stabbed his father in the gut, and cried for everyone to hear, "Fermel Siduos is no more!  I've have earned my name today!  I'm Jrag! Jrag Bloodgut!"Jrag wondered for many years, picking up magic spells, his familiar snake, Ragweed, and learning to wield the power without losing control, but for every step he took forward, everyone around him grew more distant just like the "Eyes" setting on the day slowly, and slowly, till they became dark and malicious towards Jrag for his practices of the tainted magic.  Then, slowly Jrag started loosing what was his quest to help, and was gaining a new quest to become powerful enough to get revenge on all who turned his back on him.​


----------



## dave_o (Apr 6, 2007)

Awesome, got everything posted up on the wiki, if someone has some time just give it a once over to see if I messed up, I'm bollocks at proofreading.   

I'll probably start the game thread sometime today, and introduce my girlfriend's PC later, but we'll see! I'm stoked dudes!

One thing, *Ivellious*, I need to know how many spells per day Jrag gets. The notation works like this: if I have five 0th level spells per day, three 1st level, and one 2nd level, you'd write it like this--

0/0/0/0/0/1/1/1/2

It comes from the OG AD&D days where I'd just mark off the number when I used that spell and I can't get my brain to think any other way. 

Any questions, suggestions, etc.?


----------



## dave_o (Apr 6, 2007)

Some preliminary story stuff. I'm going with the earthquake which Warboss Junga is blaming on Razzit, ordering the goblin to participate in trial by battle -- should he emerge victorious, clearly Bright Eye has deemed Razzit innocent. The Warboss grants Razzit the choice of three champions, which are the PCs. 

*Festy_Dog*, how would Razzit get in touch with the other PCs and convince them to help? Post some about that whole deal so we can have a feel for how the various PCs feel about helping Razzit out before the start of the game, it'll be a lot easier to roleplay with that decided already.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 6, 2007)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Awesome, got everything posted up on the wiki, if someone has some time just give it a once over to see if I messed up, I'm bollocks at proofreading.
> 
> I'll probably start the game thread sometime today, and introduce my girlfriend's PC later, but we'll see! I'm stoked dudes!
> 
> ...




I should've figured that's what it was.  Hell, I used that system in 2ed.  For some odd reason though I thought it was spell per lvl with the / meaning new lvl


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 6, 2007)

Alright, it has been fixed


----------



## dave_o (Apr 6, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Alright, it has been fixed




Thanks!


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 6, 2007)

As for Razzit getting Jrag to fight with him, I think it would be as simple as Jrag was buying a riding dog (The donkey can be a real ass at times   ) and it came up that Jrag needed to pay a toll, but spent the last of his gold on the dog.  So Jrag has spent the past few days camped out near Razzit's tent.  Jrag would've noticed the terran speaking casting whenever Razzit need to cast, and a sorta friendship popped out of it (Jrag's still wouldn't of shown he was a mage. To used to people hating him for it)  Few days after that the earthquake has happened, Razzit's has been put on trail, and Jrag is going to help his friend, though the reason he's giving is that he's using it as a way to pay the toll and get out of here


----------



## dave_o (Apr 6, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> As for Razzit getting Jrag to fight with him, I think it would be as simple as Jrag was buying a riding dog (The donkey can be a real ass at times   ) and it came up that Jrag needed to pay a toll, but spent the last of his gold on the dog.  So Jrag has spent the past few days camped out near Razzit's tent.  Jrag would've noticed the terran speaking casting whenever Razzit need to cast, and a sorta friendship popped out of it (Jrag's still wouldn't of shown he was a mage. To used to people hating him for it)  Few days after that the earthquake has happened, Razzit's has been put on trail, and Jrag is going to help his friend, though the reason he's giving is that he's using it as a way to pay the toll and get out of here




Brilliant. More of this.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 6, 2007)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Brilliant. More of this.




What can I say? I deliver


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 7, 2007)

If time were an issue Razzit would commune with the Great Hand for an animal messenger. After painting a few words on the creature in ochre (paper? who bothers with paper?) he would send it on it's way to where he thought Spratnik lived. In the case of Karnak he would feel he needed to visit the big orc in person to petition his assistance (plus Karnak can't read). He'd bring along some kind of offering of food to curry the big guy's favour, then bounce around the idea of helping him hurt some folks in the arena; glory, killing, honour, killing, recognition of his strength, killing. Razzit will probably emphasize the killing.

If Spratnik got the message and came to Razzit's residence then Razzit would be more straightforward with him (he does seem to be the least sinister of Razzit's colleague's) and just ask for help in the arena.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 7, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> If Spratnik got the message and came to Razzit's residence then Razzit would be more straightforward with him (he does seem to be the least sinister of Razzit's colleague's) and just ask for help in the arena.




I agree, Spratnik is probably the least sinister, and would definitely help.


----------



## dave_o (Apr 7, 2007)

Sounds rad, everyone. This weekend probably won't see me working much on the game but I _am_ turning twenty-one tomorrow. However, the beginning of next week will probably see me start the game. I'm pretty excited dudes. 

Now, as far as like posting style goes, I'm fond of this --

*Warboss Junga, the Arena*

With mythic concentration, the Warboss deftly picks his nose. _I am the greatest nose picker alive._

_OOC: Profession (Nose Picking) +8_

Pretty self explanitory but does _wonders_ for organization. I've done games where we numbered the posts, too, so we can say "In post #47 you blah blah," but that might make us depressed at how much time we waste on the forums.   

Any preliminary questions? I'm gonna start the game _in media res_, so right in the Arena fight itself. Beforehand your PCs will know that they'll be facing four of Warboss Junga's Warband, and if any of you want me to try some Gather Information checks to see if you can dig up more than that, let me know.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 8, 2007)

Happy 21st!


----------



## dave_o (Apr 8, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Happy 21st!




Thanks dude!


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 10, 2007)

Happy belated birthday


----------



## dave_o (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll be starting the game today! Yay! Expect a game thread sometime todaaayy. I will, of course, post a link here.


----------



## -SIN- (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw!!


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 11, 2007)

huzzah!


----------



## -SIN- (Apr 11, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> huzzah!





[Yoda]The strong is force with this one. Muzzeltoff.[/Yoda]


----------



## dave_o (Apr 11, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=193300

This thread is now the OOC thread, gents.


----------



## dave_o (Apr 14, 2007)

Updating coming tomorrow! Busy with work and played some volleyball tonight so I'm pretty exhausted.


----------



## dave_o (Apr 18, 2007)

Been way busy but I haven't forgotten about you guys, I'm loving this game thus far. Update either tonight or tomorrow depending on if I pass out early.


----------



## dave_o (Apr 20, 2007)

How am I doing? Any suggestions/requests? Wanna talk about what the characters are feeling/thinking?


----------



## -SIN- (Apr 20, 2007)

This is great!!

BTW, I was thinking him to be relatively young (around 24-27 in human terms, whatever that equates to in Orc??)

The only request I have is - PLEASE change the D20's you're using for my attack rolls!!


----------



## dave_o (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry about the wait, work was super busy this week and it's finals week, etc. etc. How're things thus far? I promise some heavy roleplaying coming up, but I've found it's good to get the blood pumping with some combat.

Also, I have a fun surprise coming up, though you might all hate me.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 26, 2007)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Sorry about the wait, work was super busy this week and it's finals week, etc. etc.




'sOkay, know how that goes. So far, this is ::expletive:: awesome. My compliments to the DM.


----------



## dave_o (Apr 26, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> 'sOkay, know how that goes. So far, this is ::expletive:: awesome. My compliments to the DM.




Haha, thanks, we've not really gotten into plot and roleplaying which is honestly where I shine. I am usually a rat bastard in combat though, since I think combat is boring unless it's pretty dangerous.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 26, 2007)

I've been thoroughly impressed thus far, but by the sound of it it would seem that I'm going to be even more impressed still.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 26, 2007)

Sames thoughts here, though I wish you wouldn't of stabbed me in the throat lol


----------



## dave_o (Apr 27, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Sames thoughts here, though I wish you wouldn't of stabbed me in the throat lol




Ahaha based on this post and the one in the game thread, are you drunk?!


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 27, 2007)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Ahaha based on this post and the one in the game thread, are you drunk?!



No, but I surely wish I was.  I could use a drink right about now


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey Invellious, why didin't you bring your menagerie out to play with the rest of us? Didn't Jrag have a riding dog? And a snake? And a donkey? (like that would be usefull now)


----------



## dave_o (May 1, 2007)

That's a good question, I'm guessing Jrag's various pets are at his place of residence. Sorry about the delay, I've been pretty sick, but I'm actually about to update right now so yay.


----------



## Ivellious (May 6, 2007)

I think Jrag wouldn't have brought them, think it would be useless (sorry, internet issuse and moving didn't help )


----------



## dave_o (May 7, 2007)

No hard feelings Jrag.  I'm a pretty harsh DM as far as combat goes, but I assure you that these guys are all appropriate CR and all that rot. Fear not, though, PC death in my games always leads to some interesting adventure opportunites. 

Would you like an NPC to play in the short duration you're Jrag-less, or would you rather just watch and wait?

Also, to sort of explain the combat log at the bottom of my posts, if I say: *dave_o* misses AC 13, that means that dave_o made an attack against a PC which missed, but would have hit AC 13. Granted, I'm giving away more information about your opponents than I would in a tabletop game, but I feel like you're at a disadvantage because we're not actually communicating in person.

And you're not getting me drunk.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 7, 2007)

This is gettin hectic. Jrag and Teak dead? Crazy berserker blackskinned orcs? we better be getting a lvl after this


----------



## dave_o (May 7, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> This is gettin hectic. Jrag and Teak dead? Crazy berserker blackskinned orcs? we better be getting a lvl after this




Blacktoothed! Instead of white his teeth are ebony black.

Well, probably not a level, but is it cool with you dudes if I just arbitrarily give out levels instead of per se tracking XP? In PbP I've found it works a LOT better.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 8, 2007)

That's seems fine

(I meant toothed   )


----------



## -SIN- (May 8, 2007)

May I add my complements to the DM (and hopefully net a few bonus XP) on doing a fantastic job thus far. I was a little taken aback the sudden appearance of Blacktooth - now I can't wait for the next suprise.

BTW - the levelling thing is fine by me. Keep up the excellent work!

Also, what program are you using for the battlemaps? Photoshop?


----------



## -SIN- (May 10, 2007)

bump


----------



## dave_o (May 10, 2007)

Update coming tomorrow. Busy at work, etc. etc.


----------



## -SIN- (May 10, 2007)

Sorry dave-o, I know you're busy, but what prog do you use for the battlemaps?

I think they're excellent, and well, I'd like to teach myself to make them. I am very good with PCs, and am no stranger to photoshop - but I'm still far away from being fully competent with it. You feedback would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Ivellious (May 10, 2007)

No, I'm fine with just ghosting it out for a while........though, what are the odds I could come back as a ghost and haunt the party?  That would rock!


----------



## dave_o (May 13, 2007)

Festy what exactly is Razzit casting?


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 13, 2007)

Oops, sorry, forgot to include that in the end. 

It's just a cure lgt. wounds.


----------



## dave_o (May 16, 2007)

Game is still totally going, fret not. I've just been totally busy with work. I crashed so hard last night I didn't wake up until two! I'll update today for sure.


----------



## dave_o (May 26, 2007)

Just so you guys know I'm still around, just super busy, I'll post ASAP!


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 5, 2007)

BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP
This game is too awesome to die.


----------



## dave_o (Jun 6, 2007)

Seems like it is. :/ Maybe I should run an IRC game instead, any of you guys interested?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 9, 2007)

I would be interested, but i don't have any IRC type program


----------

